# * Italian Serie C1/A 2009/2010



## Donati (Nov 8, 2009)

Italian Serie C1/A 2009/2010
08.11.2009 - 14:30
Varese - Sorrento # 1.65 # 3.15 # 5.21

Varese is fourth on the table of his group, they are undefeated in the last five matches and have a very good trend at home: 6-0-0 14/4. During the week there was the flu in team, but for Sunday all the players are fit. also if will be possible some change because someone can have problems, yet. The only sure player out is the trainer, banned for two rounds.
But also without trainer on the bench, Varese could be ad another home win, cause the trobles of their opponent.
Sorrento is a weak team, they are six from the bottom and away are a disaster: 5/5 matches lost. with only one goal scored and 7 against.
Last week they had problems with players out but they were at home and for this match the situation his worst. Remain out regular keeper and another player banned. Out also other six first teamers with injuries or flu. Other three players are in doubt, among these the important attacker Mirtay. He was out for some weeks but is possible that will be on the field also if he is not recovered 100%. For all these absences the trainer has called also four players of youth team.
Another factor is that this away match - for security reasons - will be not permitted to Sorrento\'s fans.
So, this is maybe the hardest match for Sorrento and i think that is very probable another and strong home win for Varese

Tip:Home Win
Stake: 8/10


----------



## Donati (Nov 8, 2009)

Donati said:
			
		

> Italian Serie C1/A 2009/2010
> 08.11.2009 - 14:30
> Varese - Sorrento # 1.65 # 3.15 # 5.21
> 
> ...



*FT  2:1*


----------

